# Repair cosmetic crack in Vitreous China bathroom sink?



## Cornelllisken (Aug 16, 2009)

Does anyone have experience repairing a cosmetic (not leaking) crack in a white vitreous china bathroom sink (vintage 1930's)?  Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome Cornelllisken:
You may want to contact a local tub refinishing company. They could repair the crack and put on a new finish of epoxy that would be evenly colored.
Otherwise, I fear the crack will always be noticible because matching the color would be practically impossible. I would rather live with the crack than to have a botch job.
Glenn


----------



## Cornelllisken (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, Glenn. I'm sure you are right about matching the color.  I never realized there are so many shades of white!
Unfortunately, I live in a small town which does not have a refinishing company.  The crack isn't too bad...and I may find an identical sink some day.
Thanks again,
LIsken


----------

